# Photoshop CS6 isn't working properly when AMD Radeon R7 M360 is enabled in my brand new HP laptop...



## Vignesh_Sundar (Aug 4, 2015)

Help me pls.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Photoshop CS6 isn't working properly when AMD Radeon R7 M360 is enabled in my brand new HP lapto*



Vignesh_Sundar said:


> Help me pls..... View attachment 15672



Please post the pictures via Imgur,.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Photoshop CS6 isn't working properly when AMD Radeon R7 M360 is enabled in my brand new HP lapto*



Vignesh_Sundar said:


> Help me pls..... View attachment 15672



Contact Adobe Customer Care


----------



## Vignesh_Sundar (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Photoshop CS6 isn't working properly when AMD Radeon R7 M360 is enabled in my brand new HP lapto*

Do we need account in Imgur???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Photoshop CS6 isn't working properly when AMD Radeon R7 M360 is enabled in my brand new HP lapto*

no.just upload the pic,save the generated links & paste them here(use the one that says direct image link or forum link).


----------

